
Roundup of marijuana data sets in honor of 420 - zachmu
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-20-cannabis-data-sets/
======
zachmu
Blog author here. This is a 4/20 themed round up of marijuana datasets and
interesting queries on them. Highlights:

* Why are there no pictures of weed in ImageNet?

* Cannabis testing in Washington state

* Connecticut medical marijuana brand registry

* Leafly strain catalog

* Kushy data dump

* DEA spending to eradicate weed in legal states

My favorite query: "If you are in the mood for an indica to compose some
poetry to, and you want it to taste like lemons, you can ask:

    
    
      marijuana_data> select strain, rating, effects, flavor from leafly 
                   -> where type = 'indica' and effects like '%Creative%' 
                   -> and flavor like '%Citrus%' 
                   -> order by rating desc limit 10;
    

Link to query results:
[https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/marijuana-
dat...](https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/marijuana-
data/query/master?q=select%20strain%2C%20rating%2C%20effects%2C%20flavor%20from%20leafly%20where%20type%20%3D%20%27indica%27%20and%20effects%20like%20%27%25Creative%25%27%20and%20flavor%20like%20%27%25Citrus%25%27%20order%20by%20rating%20desc%3B%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A%0A)

Enjoy!

